# Polished Bliss detail a Formula 1 car...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This detail was carried out over 2 years ago now but due to us wanting to wait and get final pictures of the car in the Client's new house (which was being built at the time) and then me completely forgetting about it resulted in it being delayed until now 

When I got the call from the Client saying he was standing watching his new Jordan being delivered off a trailer I initially wondered what he was buying a Honda Civic for, thinking he meant one of these...










But no, what he meant was one of these!










Taken from the website it was bought from:

"*2001 JORDAN - EJ 11 - CHASSIS NO: EJ 11 / 6

This car, one of only seven built. It is a genuine race car and NOT a display car. It has been in a private collection for many years.

It will be sold as a rolling chassis, without engine, gearbox internals and wiring loom.
All works Honda engines were returned to the factory at the end of the season.

It could be adapted to race (Euro Boss Series etc) or used as a static display/ show car.

This car is fitted with Titanium Fabricated uprights, Brembo Carbon brakes and calipers, radiators, wishbones and Jordan chassis plate. The seat is molded for Heinz-Harald Frentzen.

EJ 11 cars were raced by Heinz-Harald Frentzen,( who was replaced half way through the 2001 season by Juan Alesi) and by Jarno Truli. The test driver was Ricardo Zonta.*

Quite a nice showpiece for your new garage I'm sure you'll agree :doublesho

Whilst the site of an F1 car in your garage looks amazing, the Client wanted it to look its best but at the same time retain its battle scars and sign of racing so with this in mind I got to work...

A few before pictures to begin with, showing a low level of dirt and dust:




























I gave the car a thorough QD to clean all the surfaces up and then took some paint readings just to make sure there was actually enough paint to polish in the first place:




























Starting with a finishing pad and some Menzerna 85RD (basically one of the least aggressive combinations available) I started polishing at 1200/1500rpms:










I was hoping for a slight improvement but due to the paint being super soft the correction achieved was pretty damn good to be fair and removal was 1-2 microns if that (many times the gauge didn't give different readings before and after polishing at all):

















With the polishing method and products settled on, I began to carefully work my way round the car, being extra careful of where I put my feet as it could be so easy to stand on or catch the front wing or diffuser etc - it felt like an extremely fragile thing to work on so concentration was 100% at all times!





































































































Carbon Weave showing through the paint:










Checking the finish with the 3M Sun Gun:










I had alot more process pictures taken but due to a laptop meltdown last year I lost alot of pictures but to be honest I'm just glad I still have as many as I do!

Once Polishing was done the paintwork was given a coat of Swissvax Crystal Rock:



















The wheels were given a going over with Werkstat Prime Strong:










And then fast forward 2 years to this afternoon where I took some final pictures of the car sat in its new surroundings - you'll notice the different garage lighting really shows off the true colour of the car, it's more of a fluorescent yellow that you never really saw even on the Television or in many magazine pictures:

Ingrained dirt left intentionally on the rear wing:





































****pit left as it was delivered:

















































































































































The rubbish masking that you don't see up close on TV :lol:































































































































I hope you enjoyed something a bit different, it was certainly fun to do! 

Thanks for looking,

Clark


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Great job Clark. The garage is as impressive as the collection wow!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Now, that must of been a special detail, going to be hard to top this one ..

Fantastic work guys :thumb:..


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Stunning very very nice well done guys


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one and certainly would go faster now no contaminants for the air to catch and slow it....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great write up Clark, certainly something a little different mind you as a Jordan lover I wouldn't have minded seeing a detail on a Civic either :argie:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great guys. Such a special motor.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, fantastic work and as for that garage. Loving the Lambo too.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, very nice, and quite a collection they have there too. Great job Clark.


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

wow imagine opening the garage to see that sitting there amazing great work aswell


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely work Clark, Stunning garage the owner has.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks great. Love the garage!


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks stunning! Garage is rather awesome too!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

How cool is that!! Great job guys, nice collection of cars your client has.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fantastic to see an F1 car detailed.... But I'm waiting for you to detail a McLaren F1  :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

These are a nightmare to detail aren't they! 
I would not want to touch that never mind detail it, it would be nice to sit in it and start it up now and then just to hear the noise!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

A lot of the f1 cars look a completely different colour in real life, tv doesn't do them justice. Nice work and I bet it made a change from the usual stuff, nice garage too ... I bet there is some good stuff in there if they have an f1 car as a showpiece.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work Clark , some car collection:doublesho


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

I think that's the coolest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning !


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Been looking out for this studio thread for a while - what an amazing car :thumb: Looks like you've got a good customer there looking at the rest of his garage 









Trulli driving the EJ 11 at Monza (wonder if it's that one!)

http://www.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/846/jordan-ej11


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Aaaaewsooome!

What a brilliant client to have on the books. Great precise machining on a delicate piece of gear.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work and car:argie::thumb:


----------



## andreww-g (Apr 20, 2012)

Juan Alesi? . . . . is he Jean's little known Spanish cousin?


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Nerves of steel doing a job like that, one wrong move n oops!!
Outstanding work Clark:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice to see you chaps getting stuck into something different from the usual:thumb:

Good little challenge too given how intricate it is:thumb:

Super stuff


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow

Looked hard work


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely to look at, but it would annoy the Hell out of me just sitting there with no engine, transmission etc - I'd have to have *some* means of getting it to drive about.

Wonder does the Owner sit in it when there's no-one about going "Vroom, vroom"...........


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dooka said:


> Now, that must of been a special detail, going to be hard to top this one ..
> 
> Fantastic work guys :thumb:..


That's what I thought but the Enzo and F40 were still more "special" I think 



Zetec-al said:


> Wow, fantastic work and as for that garage. Loving the Lambo too.


Full Lambo detail can be seen here: LP560 Ne Plus Ultra Detail



Ns1980 said:


> Fantastic to see an F1 car detailed.... But I'm waiting for you to detail a McLaren F1  :thumb:


You and I both, although I very much doubt anything could ever top that!



slim_boy_fat said:


> Lovely to look at, but it would annoy the Hell out of me just sitting there with no engine, transmission etc - I'd have to have *some* means of getting it to drive about.
> 
> Wonder does the Owner sit in it when there's no-one about going "Vroom, vroom"...........


I think you'd have to hand in your man card if you didn't - or maybe fit a lawn mower engine to it or something? :lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I want that garage


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Amazing work, I have had the pleasure that I raced with someone who worked for Jordan and managed to spend a two week placement in the factory. A lot if the cars after a season where wheeled out of the wagon and under the wind tunnel it was like an unofficial museum. Again great stuff.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely that Clark, the garage looks awesome too !


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice write up fella and some nice subtle work.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great work, and something I'd have if I had a garage like that and money to fill it!

What surprised me is how affordable these cars are! Not sure it would be very practical as a daily hack though!


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 30, 2012)

What a fantastic job you have clark great job on the car will be ordering some stuff from the shop very soon well done..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well no good to me without sound of engine but great talking point at parties just that I like the other garage tools better Lamborghini for me, and those tiles and garage doors stunning set up . Great work guys


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:
Thanks for showing the wear-and-tear as well. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive

92 microns...and now we know why Jordan did not win more races. All that paint made them too heavy


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG what a job. Probably your most interesting job you have done I bet?

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice, something different to work on. I bet you enjoyed that.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work Clark. any more garage shots baout to build a new place and looking inspiration.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top work bet you enjoyed that


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks great and I have the same tyres on my A3 !!!!!!! Bridgestone Potenzas !!!!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great write up on a super special machine. Shame it didn't have the engine in it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning

love the nose cone shots especially


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## ernest (Nov 14, 2012)

guauuuuu !! Awesome, ....

Detail this kind of cars are science fiction in Spain !!! but i work hard to make it !!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That was amusing to read, a different car from the norm to work on for sure. Work looks great, detailed lighting shots showing the level of correction and finish achieved well.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

great job clark but how many F1 cars do you get coming our way everyday in comparison ferrari's are two a penny :thumb:


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolute cracking job, OP! Made for a very interesting read too.:thumb::buffer:

Bet you were glad to leave the interior as it is...








...You'd be fecked if you had Claustrophobia taking on that:doublesho


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing... :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I like this , 

great work :thumb:

kelly


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Simply WOW!


----------



## sososteph28 (Jun 23, 2010)

amazing


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!!

And my Crystal rock being use as well! 

Perfect work as always.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> And my Crystal rock being use as well!
> 
> ...


I think you'll find it's ours


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

Great detail Clark. I'm a fan of obscure jobs like these 

WWW.DREAMDETAIL.CO.UK

- Farnham's only professional detailing company -


----------



## mjstokes85 (Nov 2, 2005)

Great job, looks lovely! I always thought if F1 cars were properly detailed would it improve the aerodynamics and improve lap times?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mjstokes85 said:


> Great job, looks lovely! I always thought if F1 cars were properly detailed would it improve the aerodynamics and improve lap times?


Regrettably not, the aerodynamic boundary layer stops very minor things like swirls/waxes etc from impacting on performance


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Regrettably not, the aerodynamic boundary layer stops very minor things like swirls/waxes etc from impacting on performance


Mmmmmm can you imagine driving it in the rain LMAO be like someone chucking a bathfull of water at you at those speeds wouldnt it??

It never fails to amaze me how a half inch piece of carbon fibre placed correctly can have such an impact on the handling of them


----------



## swins89 (Apr 29, 2011)

Amazing !! Would love to have an f1 car sat in my garage lol


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

great work, very nice looking now if it wasnt before! :lol:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Lucky b*****d, properly green with envy &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## whittaker94 (Feb 26, 2013)

very nice :thumb: having an f1 car in the garage would be something else


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

must of clicked on this thread 3 or 4 times now! Keep coming back for more!

Top work


----------

